# Rec Tec



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.rectecgrills.com/index.cfm

Saw this on Amazon. May be my next grill/smoker. Anyone have one? 50 out of 51 five star reviews with many claiming to be former Traeger owners.

EDIT: continuing to look around came across the Green Mountain Grill. It actually looks better and they have local dealers.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

The newer Traegers and Green Mountain are Chinese.
I believe that Rec Tec is made in Georgia.

One of the members here has one and seems to like it very well.


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

I've had one for a couple months now and love it. It truly is set it and forget it. Makes for cooking a brisket overnight super easy. I have done brisket,ribs,steaks and fish so far. Everything has turned out great. My local academy carrys pellets so I don't have to order them online and pay shipping.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

gmg, traeger and rec tec all have atleast some components coming from China. If money is not a big priority check out Mak Grills..More features than any of the others and MADE IN AMERICA!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

*Bark?*

For those that use these are you getting any bark on the briskets? The one I saw on MAK's website videos didn't look too good.


----------



## Itsmejoe231 (Sep 6, 2006)

I went to Wild Bill's Rustic Furniture in La Marque yesterday with full intentions to buy a Rec Tec grill. He is a local dealer for 4-5 different pellet smokers and blends his own pellets for Rec Tec. When I walked in a saw the Yoder Smoker I fell in love. Compared the two side by side and hands down Yoder is a much better built smoker. 10 gauge construction compaired to 14 gauge. The Rec Tec grill weighs in at 183 and Yoder is 384lbs.

Rec Tec is made over seas. Yoder Smokers are made in Kansas.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Itsmejoe231 said:


> I went to Wild Bill's Rustic Furniture in La Marque yesterday with full intentions to buy a Rec Tec grill. He is a local dealer for 4-5 different pellet smokers and blends his own pellets for Rec Tec. When I walked in a saw the Yoder Smoker I fell in love. Compared the two side by side and hands down Yoder is a much better built smoker. 10 gauge construction compaired to 14 gauge. The Rec Tec grill weighs in at 183 and Yoder is 384lbs.
> 
> Rec Tec is made over seas. Yoder Smokers are made in Kansas.


They do look nice and not a bad price at all. Which one did you get and are they selling them for the list price that's on Yoder's website?


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Billphish said:


> They do look nice and not a bad price at all. Which one did you get and are they selling them for the list price that's on Yoder's website?


the competition YS640 doesn't look to bad

http://www.yodersmokers.com/ys640-competition-cart.html


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

DirectDrive said:


> The newer Traegers and Green Mountain are Chinese.
> I believe that Rec Tec is made in Georgia.
> 
> One of the members here has one and seems to like it very well.


Upon further review Rec Tec does not claim that their smoker is made in USA.

MAK is made not far from my location.
Certified 100% Made in USA.
Very nice machines with what the reviewers say is the best controller on the market, the Pellet Boss controller.
The 1 star is more utilitarian looking while the 2 star is in the Memphis class.

The Yoders are beautiful rigs.
Very stoutly built and show their stick burner heritage in their design.
Smart controller as well.


----------



## Itsmejoe231 (Sep 6, 2006)

Billphish said:


> They do look nice and not a bad price at all. Which one did you get and are they selling them for the list price that's on Yoder's website?


I bought the YS640. Their price is a bit higher than the website list price but you get the second level shelf included and a free bag of pellets, 2 small containers of rub and a BBQ sauce. I think it is a wash if you bought it direct from Yoder and paid shipping. I like to put my hands on it before I buy it especially on a large purchase. And I didn't have to wait for it. From what I gather Yoder does not make it until you order it.


----------

